# Insolvency Payment - arrears of holidays



## orka11 (20 Jun 2019)

I do have a question maybe there is someone who can help me to clear my doubts.

Business went to liquidation in begin of  2018. After fill in the forms IP1 there is few question marks.
Carried over holidays from previous leave year will liquidator have a legal right to disallow them (ignore them). There was a policy of carrying over holidays year to year in the business, my questions are if the employee never was refused to take them, and the employee never asks for them/ wasn't out sick or anything. just simply decided to carry them over can you lose them at the moment when a business goes to liquidation. 

Can anyone help here, please?


----------



## Baby boomer (20 Jun 2019)

Holiday pay is included in the employer insolvency scheme.  This includes arrears but there's a limit of I think 8 weeks in total for unpaid wages, holiday pay and notice.  

The liquidator has no incentive to obstruct your entitlement - he claims it from the employer insolvency fund anyway.  And the liquidator is "on the clock" and gets paid first so will actually have an incentive to spend time processing the payment.  The liquidator should be on your side here.


----------



## orka11 (15 Nov 2019)

Thanks for the help 

I do have another question in relation to arrears of wages 

when you fill in IP1 form section arrears of wages, a person has one weeks wages outstanding - I don't have a payslip as they were not submitted. 
Do I fill in gross value or net value on the form?
thanks


----------



## Jim Stafford (15 Nov 2019)

You should show gross pay,

Jim Stafford


----------



## orka11 (28 Jan 2020)

i have other question, once DEASP is issuing money to liquidator. Next liquidator is taking corresponding taxes etc.
Should supplementary p45 be issued under the liquidated company employer number, or the liquidator employer number?
thanks
JOanna


----------

